# Testing flash



## strata8 (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## strata8 (Aug 19, 2008)

Not working...

Where can I upload .swf files?


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Aug 19, 2008)

it works for me

and it looks awesome


----------



## strata8 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah it's working now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Only 8KB too.


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 19, 2008)

that is pretty sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should use it as an avatar if you can convert it to .gif


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow... win...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 19, 2008)

Too much...
to.. keep... up... with...

I have to say, even if I spent ages getting and mastering flash. (I have a copy of it somewhere...) 
Then I wouldn;t be able todo stuff like this for quite some time!

You're really good at this stuff!


----------



## xJonny (Aug 19, 2008)

Is nice!

*Posts merged*

What about changing various things into nazi swastika? 
Like some guy did for the EA logo.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Aug 19, 2008)

Just testing flash.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 19, 2008)

Yo'r sigature!


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 20, 2008)

Heh, this is pretty awesome.


----------

